# Does Roamio have the ability to record 2 streams from one tuner?



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

In the past, if all tuners were scheduled to be used and then I attempt to pad a show that will run into those shows, I would get a conflict error. Even if 2 shows were on the same channel, they would take 2 tuners for the overlap. This does not appear to be the case with Roamio. I have 6 shows scheduled to record tonight at 9 but then needed to pad Big Brother because of the sports overrun, pushing it past 9. Now there are 7 shows recording at 9 (but only 6 channels) with no conflict error. If they added this ability that is great news. I've always wondered why that wasn't done. Good job TiVo!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

How much padding and do you have "Overlap Protection" enabled?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

No overlap protection and I padded Big Brother by one hour. So it would appear from 9-10 I'm going to be recording 7 shows from 6 tuners. Will be interesting to see if it actually happens that way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Let us know if it works. If it has smart padding like that it would be awesome!


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, I'm watching (and recording) Big Brother now and when I press Info to look at the other recordings, I have 6 other shows recording (total of 7). However, when I look at the My Shows list, there are only 6 recordings showing there. (Unforgettable, same channel as Big Brother, is not listed there, even though it is listed on the info screen.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> Well, I'm watching (and recording) Big Brother now and when I press Info to look at the other recordings, I have 6 other shows recording (total of 7). However, when I look at the My Shows list, there are only 6 recordings showing there. (Unforgettable, same channel as Big Brother, is not listed there, even though it is listed on the info screen.)


What does the Todo show? I assume you also padded "Unforgettable".


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

ToDo list also didn't show Unforgettable. It appears that despite the appearance of things (no conflict warning and Unforgettable listed on Info screen) that there is not 2 recordings. I padded BB again enough to get Unforgettable, too, but it appears this doesn't work like I first thought. Interesting that there was no conflict warning though.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I don't think that what you were seeing by pressing "Info" indicates that it was recording 7 things. "Big Brother" is how the recording is identified so that's the main title. The individual tuner entries tell you what is on the channel that tuner is set to according to the guide data.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> ToDo list also didn't show Unforgettable. It appears that despite the appearance of things (no conflict warning and Unforgettable listed on Info screen) that there is not 2 recordings. I padded BB again enough to get Unforgettable, too, but it appears this doesn't work like I first thought. Interesting that there was no conflict warning though.


Unless you changed the padding to 1.5 or 3 hours or there was in fact no delay, you will not get all of "Unforgettable".

What does the History say about "Unforgattable"?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Unless you changed the padding to 1.5 or 3 hours or there was in fact no delay, you will not get all of "Unforgettable".
> 
> What does the History say about "Unforgattable"?


I changed it to 3 hours. Unforgettable isn't even listed in the history. Apparently it just ignored that recording since I padded BB on the same channel to cover its time slot.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I was wondering if it works if you dont pad it that much

Thought about the Roamio basic (since I need it for OTA) and I know on Directv DVR's if I set the overlap on the same channel (as example a football game from noon to 3:45 and the 2nd game from 3:25-7) it will not tie up a 2nd tuner. I had a Series 3 and yes it tied up the 2nd tuner which frustrated me. (plus having D* for a couple years I was use to the "padding" of 1 minutes before/after the show 

Does the roamio tie up a extra tuner? 4 tuners would be nice but if the overlap doesnt work like that it might be dicey sometimes when there are sports on all 4 nets (or college football on big 3 + local station)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It would be really nice if TiVo could share the data between two overlapping recordings rather then requiring another tuner to do it. Would make padding those NBC shows with that 1-2 minute overlap a lot easier.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> It would be really nice if TiVo could share the data between two overlapping recordings rather then requiring another tuner to do it. Would make padding those NBC shows with that 1-2 minute overlap a lot easier.


We've been requesting this for years.. Don't hold your breath. (This alone would HUGELY reduce my 'need' for tuners.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Don't hold your breath. (This alone would HUGELY reduce my 'need' for tuners.)


I guess dead people don't need many tuners huh?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

To bad it just can't just see a recording is padded into another show request, ask you if you would like to delay the (previous scheduled recording) by the total padding time of the currently edited show. 

The Second show would use the guide data as a time stamp to correctly title the second recording.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

bummer that it cant record more than one program on same tuner.

next week there are college games on
CBS at 2:30
ABC at 11:00 and 2:30
NBC at 2:30 
CW at 11:30 (syndicated)

so it would be nice to pad the 11:00 game on ABC "just incase" but then there is more than 4 tuners used

or next Friday when there are back to back new shows on ABC & NBC. I thought Friday was "dead day" for the networks? All 4 nets have good shows on Friday at 7PM


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> To bad it just can't just see a recording is padded into another show request, ask you if you would like to delay the (previous scheduled recording) by the total padding time of the currently edited show.
> 
> The Second show would use the guide data as a time stamp to correctly title the second recording.


That's what overlap protection does. It allows two shows to overlap by up to 5 minutes. The one with the higher priority gets recorded with all padding and the lower priority one gets clipped.

Personally I find that annoying and turn it off because sometimes you'll get something from cable that repeats a hundred times but missing the first few minutes because it got clipped by the padding of a network show.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> That's what overlap protection does. It allows two shows to overlap by up to 5 minutes. The one with the higher priority gets recorded with all padding and the lower priority one gets clipped.
> 
> Personally I find that annoying and turn it off because sometimes you'll get something from cable that repeats a hundred times but missing the first few minutes because it got clipped by the padding of a network show.


What my thought was for a same channel second recording, the recording would be just like normal but recorded out of it's time slot on the same tuner

Say you have 2 tuners only,  You have BB @ 7:00 set to pad 1:30hr on one tuner and storage wars on another then @ 8pm the none BB tuner would still be used so the tuner on Big Brother would see that unforgettable should be recorded and ask you if you'd like to record unforgettable on the same tuner only it would make the actual recording 30 mins past the unforgettable time slot at 9:30 to 10:30.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It would be really nice if TiVo could share the data between two overlapping recordings rather then requiring another tuner to do it. Would make padding those NBC shows with that 1-2 minute overlap a lot easier.


D* DVRs do this. It's the one thing I miss about them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> What my thought was for a same channel second recording, the recording would be just like normal but recorded out of it's time slot on the same tuner
> 
> Say you have 2 tuners only,  You have BB @ 7:00 set to pad 1:30hr on one tuner and storage wars on another then @ 8pm the none BB tuner would still be used so the tuner on Big Brother would see that unforgettable should be recorded and ask you if you'd like to record unforgettable on the same tuner only it would make the actual recording 30 mins past the unforgettable time slot at 9:30 to 10:30.


Most recordings are automated, not one offs where you can be asked how to handle it. So they need to have some sort of automatic logic.

A much better solution would be for the scheduling logic to be smart enough to put all back to back recordings on one tuner and then simply share any overlap between the recordings with both programs. It's digital data it should be easy enough to copy.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Most recordings are automated, not one offs where you can be asked how to handle it. So they need to have some sort of automatic logic.
> 
> A much better solution would be for the scheduling logic to be smart enough to put all back to back recordings on one tuner and then simply share any overlap between the recordings with both programs. It's digital data it should be easy enough to copy.


+1+1+1 Please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they add that I also want auto-pad where every show is automatically padded by 1 minute on either side as long as it does not cause a conflict.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm glad i rarely need to pad any of my SPs. Most of the shows I watch are correct in the guide so they get the one or two minutes past the hour recorded without any padding. I think I only have padding on 5% to 8% of my SPs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I pad everything just to be safe. A lot of shows I don't watch until way after they aired so I don't even realize they got cut off until it's too late to actually rerecord. With 4 tuners I only ever had conflicts on Thursday nights. Now with 6 I should be able to pad everything without any conflicts at all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm having a bunch of conflicts now that the new Tv season is starting up. I had to reorganize my SPs again to compensate.I'm already using six tuners concurrently several times a week. By the time the new Tv season is in full swing I will be using six tuners concurrently almost every day.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can't imagine that. There are only 4 major networks, 5 if you count The CW, and everything on cable repeats ad nauseum. If you don't pad anything then you should never need more then 5 tuners.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I can't imagine that. There are only 4 major networks, 5 if you count The CW, and everything on cable repeats ad nauseum. If you don't pad anything then you should never need more then 5 tuners.


I have alot of news programs in my 120 Season Passes now. Plus I have the New Shows SP that I added. For instance I recently set up an SP for news on each of the four major channels here. These are not repeated. But I gave these a low priority. This is in addition to CNN and Al jazeera news programs. Plus I also have several SPs for some old shows that have 50 to 100 episodes so those are constantly being recorded as well. And I added all the night football games each week plus the Redskins games too.

My main concern is that I don't have conflicts for the five broadcast networks since I watch shows from all five..

I had six tuners recording this evening. I see six in use tomorrow night too. It seems like Tuesday is my worst day right now but I'm not sure what will happen when the new season is in full swing.

Checking the To Do List I now see only four conflicts listed as coming up and they are next week on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. Doomsday Castle on NGCHD, two for Duck Dynasty on AETVHD, and Kitchen Nightmares on BBCAHD.


----------

